# Ice fishing for Tiger Muskie in Maryland



## kevinroy (Feb 10, 2007)

I know a small reservoir that Tiger muskie are know to prowl. What are some of the techniques I should use? I was thinking of live-lining a yellow perch, an abundant native fish, on a circle hook. Any suggestions?
Kevin


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you talking about ice fishing NOW, or openwater in spring/summer?

Either way, apply the same tactics you would for pike and pure muskie. Tigers have the large size of the ski, and the aggressiveness of the pike. They also make mock spawning runs too, so look for them in spring where you'd find pike.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I have caught a couple tigers through the ice using smelt rigs for pike , might have been a fluke though. If bigger sucker minnows are legal where you fish thats what I would use. I have read articles in Muskyhunter mag saying they use them for musky through the ice.


----------

